# Just Purchased Tivo Bolt, question about external storage



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

After going back and forth for the last few months whether to get the Tivo Bolt or go for a Tablo, I decided to get the Bolt after reading about all the issues with the Tablo. I need something easy for my wife to use. I was thinking about getting the WD ext PVR extender later on if the 500Gb's turns out to be too small for her use, but noticed it's almost impossible to find now. Would I be better off just inserting my own drive down the road, or will another ext. harddrive be available.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

I would just wait and see if you need it before you begin worrying about it. My wife and I watch a lot of TV and we've never had an issue with 500GB not being enough even when we're away and on vacation.

I know some people thing four tuners is not enough and have a lot of storage, but I really don't think the average person needs more storage than 500 GB.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

GoodSpike said:


> I would just wait and see if you need it before you begin worrying about it. My wife and I watch a lot of TV and we've never had an issue with 500GB not being enough even when we're away and on vacation.
> 
> I know some people thing four tuners is not enough and have a lot of storage, but I really don't think the average person needs more storage than 500 GB.


Depends on habits. We backlog a lot of stuff.


----------



## GoodSpike (Dec 17, 2001)

abovethesink said:


> Depends on habits. We backlog a lot of stuff.


I agree it depends on the user's habits, but I was just suggesting that the OP wait and see. I don't have a problem when I'm on vacation for a week or 10 days.

I could see that kids might complicate the matter too, with them wanting to watch the same thing over and over and over.


----------



## ScottFL (Dec 14, 2015)

GoodSpike said:


> I agree it depends on the user's habits, but I was just suggesting that the OP wait and see. I don't have a problem when I'm on vacation for a week or 10 days.
> 
> I could see that kids might complicate the matter too, with them wanting to watch the same thing over and over and over.


Child is not a problem LOL, all he does is watch YouTube and netflix. Wife is the only one that watches TV and a few that I may watch.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I had a ext. drive attached to my premiere, that I stopped using after I got the bolt, and added it to the bolt as soon as I got it. With the external drive, I haven't gotten over 28% full, and I have a LOT of shows on there. I agree see if you need it first.


----------



## drooplug (Dec 6, 2015)

You can always replace the internal drive with a larger one.


----------

